# Don't give him the nuclear codes!!!



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Lie to him and tell him it's one two three four ... :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's more likely to fall for the figures 36 - 24 - 36. :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Probably :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Don't worry John he 'll probably file the codes with his tax returns.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

I feel sorry for Americans having to choose between those two.
I've not trusted a Clinton since they charged me £7.50 for a birthday card, 
- and I've not trusted a Trump since that curry last weekend ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes I thought trump was a traditional auntie after Christmas meal thing :?


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hilary's closing bid at the bridge club last night was 6 No Trumps. 

Sent from my iPhone so this is what Autocorrect thinks I mean.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Stiff said:


>


 :lol:

The exact moment in time where Donald Trumps election victory was assured:
http://metro.co.uk/2016/10/20/madonna-p ... b-6203560/

Funny http://metro.co.uk/2016/11/12/laugh-the ... p-6252915/


----------

